
Why People Ignore Facts: When it comes to reasoning, identity trumps truth - dpflan
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/words-matter/201810/why-people-ignore-facts
======
dpflan
> "About two thirds of participants chose to read the opinions they agreed
> with, giving up the chance to earn more money. And this tendency isn’t
> something you can simply pin on the other political party—the researchers
> found that both Democrats and Republicans were equally likely to avoid
> information they disagree with."

That is interesting -- if the participants are willing to forego $X ($Price of
disagree - $Price of agree = $X where $Price of disagree > $Price of agree),
then does that $X represent the _cost_ of processing disagreeable information,
and if that _cost_ were higher ($X increases), would people be more willing to
be exposed to disagreeable information? If we remove the direct payment, how
does this _cost_ relationship naturally occur -- is time the new variable?

